# Fixing to metal sheet question



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi, I need a way of bolting something onto sheet metal (Floorpan) problem is, I have no access underneath to be able to hold a nut.

Other nearby fixing's by manufacturer are 'captive nuts' fitted during assembly. 

I could weld the item but really dont want to...

any ideas?

Thanks
John


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Try butterfly or cavity bolts????


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Ted will have a look.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi John how about rivets ?

Alex.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.screwfix.com/cats/100067/Fixings/Cavity-Fixings


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

looks a clear case for pop rivets
If it is for a seat pop rivets would be totally unsuitable.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

or perhaps nutserts if you want to be able to remove the fixing see here: >prifast<


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

We use these on offshore installations http://www.blindbolt.co.uk

The advantage is you can remove them if you like.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks all.. would need to be able to remove again on occasions which outlaws rivets... although drilling wouldn't be a huge problem.. how much strength do they have in an pull direction.. application is a hinge for a seat base in a car.. (seat belt moutings already inplace from manufacturer so no probs re : crash strength _ I am assuming the belt takes the force and the seat its self doesnt, in a crash)

will have a look at the links.
found also,

http://www.blindbolt.co.uk

and hollobolts

J


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nutserts look a dead cert, thanks Frank


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try "TEC"screws/bolts used for sheet metal on the warehouses
terryhere


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

safariboy said:


> looks a clear case for pop rivets


Pop rivets also do a threaded version,should you need to remove item from time to time. It is inserted as a normal rivet with a special mandril which comes with the kit.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Think again before altering the seat fixing in a car. The seat anchorage is almost as important as the seat belt anchorage. If a seat comes adrift the seat belt is not going to be a lot of use. Would certainly NOT hinge a seat, take a look at the fixings for the front seats in a two door vehicle, they are designed to tilt but they are well fixed to strengthened parts of the vehicle. Please reconsider your intended action.

Alec


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Bigfoot

Alec, understand your concern.. although all I am doing is replicating what the manufacturer has done anyway.. Due to fitting very slightly different seats, I have to add a mounting when there are 3 already in place.. the only difference at all, is that the MF used 6mm captive nuts, and I am thinking 8mm Nutinserts or similar.. i.e. I am not modifying the floor/seat arrangment at all, except by using a new seat, mimiking the donor car the seat came from..

its not just a case of bolt something where it fits nicely..

hope that in some way clarifys things,

John


----------



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

There is a company called BIG HEAD BONDING and one of their products is nuts with a flat plate that can be fixed to sheet metal with pop rivets or self tapping screws. The captive nuts come in various sizes including stainless steeel.The plate stays fixed to floor and the all you see is the hole in the carpet to take the bolt the next time.
Do a GOOGLE for the company and locate a supplier.
The PRIFAST system that was mentioned in another post needs a special tool to install them and I've used them with varied success.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Mick..

 I thought the PRIFAST nutinserts would expand as you tighten, but as you say, a £40 rivet type tool looks necessary.. hmm


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Still screwing interesting things I see!!! :lol: - How are you? Well and happy and prosperous this year I hope.
Can I ask about an unrelated topic ?
(but still about screws)
-I need to replace my hook-up socket and do a bit to the curtains. Question is, are the screws on the socket self -tappers? I have not touched them in case they have nuts at the back and I can't access to replace. Similarly the screws holding the curtain tie backs to fabric of van ( I know these are tappers). What do I do if, in addition they re-screw loose - can I just go up a size? 
- What would you do without my female gormy questions? :lol: :lol: 
Good luck with the seats,
Helena.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hiya Helena  

re: curtain screws, yes I wiould go up a size if the originals appear to be loose after they go back in..

HU socket, most likely self tappers, but to be honest we are all unlikely to know so I would just have a go  if they come out then they were ST's if not, get a friend / pet etc etc to hold the nut, after you have found out where it is .. :lol: 

j


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Thank you John! - H x


----------

